# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  The Glock 43 Single Stack 9mm Is Here!

## DonGlock26

> *It’s Official! The Glock 43 Single Stack 9mm Is Here!*
> 
> Posted 2 days agoNo this is no photoshop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a long time now readers has been asking for a single stack Glock 9MM. Well the rumors have been flying especially so in the recent few weeks with the teaser ads from Glock and of course speculation by everyone in the shooting community.
> ...



DonGlock26 be all:

----------

usfan (03-20-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## NaturalBorn

Ah, new Combat Tupperware.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-18-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Ah, new Combat Tupperware.


Indeed. I already have a Kahr PM9, but I'll probably snatch up a G-43 when the hubbub subsides.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Indeed. I already have a Kahr PM9, but I'll probably snatch up a G-43 when the hubbub subsides.


Maybe you should get one while you can, or else you may have to wait 3 to 11 years.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-20-2015)

----------


## usfan

Well, everybody & their dog makes a single stack 9, so glock might as well jump in, too.  I'm tending away from the singles, to get more capacity.  That is the whole point of the double stacks.. they are just a bit thicker, but give twice as much capacity.  I have a couple of single stack 9s, but would rather carry a revolver.  If i'm packing an auto, might as well have some ammo with it.

A few weeks back i picked up a new double stack 9.. the sccy.  11 +1 in a small package.. not much thicker than my singles, which are 6+1 & 7+1.  So far, i am real impressed with this pistol.  It is double action only, which gives it a bit more safety factor when carried.  I'm comfortable with one in the chamber, which i was not with the other light trigger singles.  And coming in at ~$300, it is a good value for a quality, American made firearm.

I like my g-19, & when i get another glock, it will probably be a 41 or 34.  But today, i'm headed to my ffl (today!) to pick up something i've been coveting for a while...



I can very much relate to the

----------

DonGlock26 (03-20-2015),freyasman (03-20-2015),Joe Hallenbeck (05-25-2016),Pregnar Kraps (03-20-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

Nice Smith!   It looks like a K Frame.   With the .45 ACP it isn't all that different than a .38 Special in speed and energy.

----------


## usfan

It weighs a ton!  But it is not a CC revolver.. it is a full size range shooting pistol.  A lot of competition shooters use it.  I opted for it over the 325, which had a scandium frame & was part of the performance series.  I picked it up today, & it is nice.. hopefully i'll get a chance to try it out tomorrow

----------


## Sheldonna

> DonGlock26 be all:


If only I had an extra $600 to spare these days.  Oh well....

----------

DonGlock26 (03-20-2015)

----------


## usfan

btw, i heartily recommend the sccy auto.. a very nice, compact, good balance of everything.

For the price, it might just be the best all around pistol out there.  I used to think of the glock 19 for that, but with only 4 less rounds, a safer double action, half the price, & seemingly equal  reliability, this one is a winner.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-20-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Well, everybody & their dog makes a single stack 9, so glock might as well jump in, too.  I'm tending away from the singles, to get more capacity.  That is the whole point of the double stacks.. they are just a bit thicker, but give twice as much capacity.  I have a couple of single stack 9s, but would rather carry a revolver.  If i'm packing an auto, might as well have some ammo with it.
> 
> A few weeks back i picked up a new double stack 9.. the sccy.  11 +1 in a small package.. not much thicker than my singles, which are 6+1 & 7+1.  So far, i am real impressed with this pistol.  It is double action only, which gives it a bit more safety factor when carried.  I'm comfortable with one in the chamber, which i was not with the other light trigger singles.  And coming in at ~$300, it is a good value for a quality, American made firearm.
> 
> I like my g-19, & when i get another glock, it will probably be a 41 or 34.  But today, i'm headed to my ffl (today!) to pick up something i've been coveting for a while...
> 
> 
> 
> I can very much relate to the



Watch what you can do with that puppy:

----------


## DonGlock26

For now, this will have to do:

----------


## DonGlock26

They are going to sell millions of them.  :Headbang:

----------


## DonGlock26

:Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

usfan (04-21-2015)

----------


## usfan

:Laughing7: 

btw, i have been digging the s&w 625.. what a great shooter!  double taps are on target, it is fast, accurate, & moonclip changes are as fast as mags, & smaller to carry.  Still, tough to beat the ati 12+1 compact 1911, for carrying a 45.  The big N frame revolver is definitely NOT a concealed carry piece.

Someday i'd like to get a glock 41, for the longer barrel & in 45 acp.  But there have been too many bargains the last couple of months, & i've spent all my tax money on guns..  Not tax refunds, but taxes i should have paid.  I figure if sharpton can get away not paying his taxes, i can too!

disclaimer:  That's a joke, son.  I paid my taxes, which was reprehensible to me.  But i HAVE been 'investing' in too many firearms over the last several months.

I just ordered a s&w revolver.. the old police version model 10 in 38spl.  A classic firearm, probably the most made of any in history, & one of the main military & police sidearms in the last century.  It's a police trade-in, & i got it for under $300.. coming to my FFL later this week.  I already have a model 15, but this seemed like a good deal, & it is a classic pistol.

----------

Toefoot (05-08-2015)

----------


## usfan

> 


That was hilarious..  i've seen many of these 'translations,' but they are pretty funny.  it's the perfect clip to use for a rant, or just to overstate  something!

Making fun of single stack 9s.. pretty easy to do.  I'm no fan of them, either.  I've tried a keltec p9, kahr cm9, xds (in 45acp), & don't see them as superior to either a glock 19 or the ati double stack compact 45, or a snubby revolver.  If size is that much of a factor, might as well go 380, or even 22.  I'd almost rather carry a full size revolver like the model 10 than a single stack 9.. not much bigger, but a lot more accurate.

IMO, the best all around for capacity, size, & reliability is the glock 19.  15+1 in 9mm gives you a lot of firepower.  The closest contender in my safe is the ati compact 1911 in 45acp.  12+1, but in a much bigger projectile.  About the same overall size, but the glock is lighter, mostly because the 9mm is lighter than 45acp.

The single stack 9s seem to be the worst of worlds.  Low capacity, short barrels, possible jams.  Even the most reliable autos still jam now & then.. either a faulty round, or limp wristing, or something.  I  know they are fatter, but double stacks seem to give a lot more for not much bigger.

BTW, i got a para 14-45 magazine to fit the ati 1911 fatboy.  i just had to file down the retaining slot in the magazine to make it fit.  it is a bit longer & sticks out the bottom, but if you carried it as a backup mag, it would give you a couple more rounds.  Just like those who carry a g-19 and carry a g-17 mag.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-21-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> That was hilarious..  i've seen many of these 'translations,' but they are pretty funny.  it's the perfect clip to use for a rant, or just to overstate  something!
> 
> Making fun of single stack 9s.. pretty easy to do.  I'm no fan of them, either.  I've tried a keltec p9, kahr cm9, xds (in 45acp), & don't see them as superior to either a glock 19 or the ati double stack compact 45, or a snubby revolver.  If size is that much of a factor, might as well go 380, or even 22.  I'd almost rather carry a full size revolver like the model 10 than a single stack 9.. not much bigger, but a lot more accurate.
> 
> IMO, the best all around for capacity, size, & reliability is the glock 19.  15+1 in 9mm gives you a lot of firepower.  The closest contender in my safe is the ati compact 1911 in 45acp.  12+1, but in a much bigger projectile.  About the same overall size, but the glock is lighter, mostly because the 9mm is lighter than 45acp.
> 
> The single stack 9s seem to be the worst of worlds.  Low capacity, short barrels, possible jams.  Even the most reliable autos still jam now & then.. either a faulty round, or limp wristing, or something.  I  know they are fatter, but double stacks seem to give a lot more for not much bigger.
> 
> BTW, i got a para 14-45 magazine to fit the ati 1911 fatboy.  i just had to file down the retaining slot in the magazine to make it fit.  it is a bit longer & sticks out the bottom, but if you carried it as a backup mag, it would give you a couple more rounds.  Just like those who carry a g-19 and carry a g-17 mag.


A G-19 and an airweight snubby is about all that you need in handguns and they are both ultra reliable.

----------


## DonGlock26

*Glock 43 Sights*http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/glock-43-sights/


*Glock 43 Holster List*http://www.gunsholstersandgear.com/h...-holster-list/

----------


## Toefoot

> btw, i have been digging the s&w 625.. what a great shooter!  double taps are on target, it is fast, accurate, & moonclip changes are as fast as mags, & smaller to carry.  Still, tough to beat the ati 12+1 compact 1911, for carrying a 45.  The big N frame revolver is definitely NOT a concealed carry piece.
> 
> Someday i'd like to get a glock 41, for the longer barrel & in 45 acp.  But there have been too many bargains the last couple of months, & i've spent all my tax money on guns..  Not tax refunds, but taxes i should have paid.  I figure if sharpton can get away not paying his taxes, i can too!
> 
> disclaimer:  That's a joke, son.  I paid my taxes, which was reprehensible to me.  But i HAVE been 'investing' in too many firearms over the last several months.
> 
> I just ordered a s&w revolver.. the old police version model 10 in 38spl.  A classic firearm, probably the most made of any in history, & one of the main military & police sidearms in the last century.  It's a police trade-in, & i got it for under $300.. coming to my FFL later this week.  I already have a model 15, but this seemed like a good deal, & it is a classic pistol.



Love the Model 10, you can use it as a hammer and build a house with it and still shoot straight. Solid as they come. I have several and always wanting more.

One even rest in my Army issued drop leg holster with a nice fit when camping or hiking.

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## usfan

> Love the Model 10, you can use it as a hammer and build a house with it and still shoot straight. Solid as they come. I have several and always wanting more.
> 
> One even rest in my Army issued drop leg holster with a nice fit when camping or hiking.


I picked it up a few days ago, & took it to the range yesterday.  I have a 15-4, like i said, which is the same pistol with adjustable sights.. the target model.  But the old model 10 worked great!  Sights were good & on target, accurate, & it was very tight & solid.  It came with some old uncle mike's rubber grips, but i had a k-frame round butt hogue, & i put it on.  One handed, off hand, or both, it shot nicely.

Since i was all by myself, i took a few shots way down the range.. at some targets +150 yds away.  I was also trying out some 410 & 45 colt reloads for a judge with a 6.5" bbl.  It was all over the place, which was not surprising for its intent.  ..Not much rifling, mostly meant for close range.  But after a couple of shots with the 38spl model 10, it was hitting consistently within an 18" circle.  I adjusted for distance, since a 38spl won't shoot flat at that range.  I also shot a taurus 357 revolver w/6" bbl, & it was a lot more varied.  I tried the same with the s&w 625, which was 4" in 45acp.  Wow.  It was even better, which surprised me.  shots consistently were in a 12" circle, after adjusting for distance.  I don't expect to make many shots with a big slug like a 45, but it was interesting to see how it did.  When i tried the same thing with a 1911, it couldn't even get within a few feet.. it was all over the place.  All these were braced on the top of the car.. like a rest.

I had gotten some 45acp moonclips for the judge, since i read about someone trying it.. like the governor does.  I had to file a little off the cylinder, to give a bit more room, but not too much to make is sloppy for the 410 cartridges.  It worked very well, though there is not much difference between a low powered 45 colt & an average 45 acp.  I reloaded my 45colts up a bit.. they are too hot for an older colt pistol, but not for the newer modern ones.  It is very hard hitting at close range, but not accurate enough for anything beyond 40 yds or so.  25 yds is really the max.  I had also reloaded some 410 in 3" 00 buck.  Even at 20 yds, they all clanged the steel target.  I we pretty impressed at how they held together from the short 6" bbl.  The long 410 had even better distance, but it has a 19" barrel, so that is to be expected.

----------

DonGlock26 (05-08-2015)

----------


## patrickt

When I first became a police officer we had to qualify on the range at distances from 7 yards to 50 yards. You had to fire from most positions with both your strong hand and off hand. But, as the years passed and prior experience with firearms dropped and hiring standards were reduced for political reasons, the course shot for qualification dropped from 50 yards to a maximum of 15 yards. And, as shooting skill dropped, officers went with higher capacity so they'd have a chance of hitting the target at least once. It saddens me to see shootings with twenty or thirty shots fired and the suspect hit twice. I wonder where the other shots went.

Late in my career I fired for qualification and all the shooting was done at 3 yards. That's pathetic. I could literally qualify with my eyes closed but a significant number of officers failed to qualify the first time through. For some, the eventually dropped the time requirement and let them shoot at a pace they could handle.

Me, I had short stubby feet and hands. They make great paddles but for large grip handguns my hands are less than ideal. I preferred a handgun where I could put six shots in the head at 15 yards or three shots in the center mass from 50 yards over a pistol with 18 rounds that I couldn't shoot well.

Of course, I knew people who shot large capacity handguns quite well. Sadly, I knew very small women who were sold on the high-capacity .40 caliber handguns that they couldn't shoot at all.

----------


## DonGlock26

I'm deadly accurate with the Sig P220 .45acp, Glock 23 .40 cal, Sig P228, Sig SP2022, and the S&W .38spl M-10, but I prefer my Glock 9mm's to them all.

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## DonGlock26

Well, I finally got around to buying one. I should pick it up in a couple of days.

----------

usfan (06-16-2015)

----------


## usfan

alright!!  Congrats on the new pistol!

----------

DonGlock26 (06-16-2015)

----------


## Pepper Belly

Glocks are ugly. A great gun should beautiful as well as functional.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Glocks are ugly. A great gun should beautiful as well as functional.


Some guns are for collections and you should handle them with clean hands or gloves.

Other guns like Glocks are for killing every goblin in the room.

----------


## Pepper Belly

> Some guns are for collections and you should handle them with clean hands or gloves.
> 
> Other guns like Glocks are for killing every goblin in the room.


Haha! True enough. They handle nicely, but the design has always left me thinking of Soviet cinder block housing projects.

----------


## liberal_hack

> I'm deadly accurate with the Sig P220 .45acp, Glock 23 .40 cal, Sig P228, Sig SP2022, and the S&W .38spl M-10, but I prefer my Glock 9mm's to them all.


gimme one of these 9mm's and I'll probably hit the target a few times, every time

----------

DonGlock26 (06-17-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

liberal_hack (06-18-2015)

----------


## Snappo

I'm selling all my Glocks.  I much prefer the SA XD and then add a Fire Dragon barrel for $150 and Truglo TFO's for another $100.   I get much better groups with the XD's.  And your Glock sight tool works with the XD. Worst groups for me is the S&W M&P40.  I hate that pistol.

----------


## Snappo

> Glocks are ugly. A great gun should beautiful as well as functional.


Composite pistols will never be beautiful.  I agree with you on that.  My best looking sidearm is my Kimber Target Stainless II with Cocobolo furniture from Esmeralda.  She makes the best furniture on the planet.  Here she is center left;  and she will do 1" to 2" groups at 25 yards all day long.  And yeah - that's an original Model 29 on the lower right that I got in never-fired condition.  ;-)
DSC_7789-X3.jpg

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Some guns are for collections and you should handle them with clean hands or gloves.
> 
> Other guns like Glocks are for killing every goblin in the room.

----------

DonGlock26 (07-03-2015)

----------


## usfan

> I'm selling all my Glocks.  I much prefer the SA XD and then add a Fire Dragon barrel for $150 and Truglo TFO's for another $100.   I get much better groups with the XD's.  And your Glock sight tool works with the XD. Worst groups for me is the S&W M&P40.  I hate that pistol.


I'm not selling anything..   :Big Grin:   I have an XD, too, & it is a great pistol.  Very reliable & accurate.  Actually, i have 2 XDs, & 2 Glocks.  the Xds are in 45 acp, & the Glocks 9mm, so they don't conflict.  They all sit in the safe, very happy & harmoniously.. no hate, competition, or envy.    :Laughing7: 

I have the S&W m&p full size in 9mm, & think it is a great pistol.  It is just as reliable as the glock or XD, & very accurate, too.  I've managed to avoid 40 caliber, since i have plenty of others, but perhaps you just got a lemon, or some other issue.  Some very good, professional shooters use the M&P platform, & are very successful with it.

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## DonGlock26

Range Report:

Well, I finally got a chance to take my new G-43 to the range and I have to say this pistol is a keeper.
It is a very compact 9mm, but it shoots like a bigger pistol. I found it to be accurate and
I had no malfunctions with Winchester FMJ target ammunition and several brands of hollow points.

I also shot my Glock 19 gen4 and my Sig P228.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## DonGlock26

> *Glock 43: Submerged, Frozen, Never Cleaned, Goes BOOM Every Time*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AWR Hawkins
> 
> _by_ AWR HAWKINS 4 Sep 2015
> 
> ...


Well, that builds confidence.  :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Big Bird

I'll get one as soon as I recover from the AR I built last month..
 My EDC is either a Kahr 9 or 40 but I got the itch for a Glock 43.

----------

DonGlock26 (02-19-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I'll get one as soon as I recover from the AR I built last month..
>  My EDC is either a Kahr 9 or 40 but I got the itch for a Glock 43.



This will help to hold you over.....

----------

Big Bird (02-19-2016)

----------


## Big Bird

> This will help to hold you over.....


Your _NOT_ helping my self discipline any..

----------

DonGlock26 (02-20-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

Three Minute Glock Engineer Video 











       : Joe

----------

DonGlock26 (05-24-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26



----------


## teeceetx

Got mine a couple months ago!  Great gun.  Perfect carry size.

----------


## teeceetx

> Composite pistols will never be beautiful.  I agree with you on that.  My best looking sidearm is my Kimber Target Stainless II with Cocobolo furniture from Esmeralda.  She makes the best furniture on the planet.  Here she is center left;  and she will do 1" to 2" groups at 25 yards all day long.  And yeah - that's an original Model 29 on the lower right that I got in never-fired condition.  ;-)
> Attachment 9698


When I go to buy a nice looking gun, I'll buy a Nighthawk Predator.  I just don't have the $3,600 for it:

imgres-3.jpg

Or maybe this:  

226-X5OPEN-detail-Hero.jpg

The Sig X-5 Open ~$5,000

----------


## teeceetx

I like Glocks for their utter reliability.  Currently have the following G21 and G43:

imgres-4.jpgimgres-3.jpg

----------


## Joe Hallenbeck

Protection is serious business - and it is to be taken seriously.


  : Joe

----------

